# Ed's Applewein Using Black Label Apple & Lime Juice



## brewlikeanex (16/8/12)

Hi first post here
Put down 2x 23L batches of Ed's Apfelwein 14th August
Yeast: craftbrewer dry cider as 1L starter
Primary 1: OG 1062 2 Kg Honey & Aldi juice to 23L
Primary 2: OG 1082 2kg Dextrose & Original Juice Co "Apple + Lime" juice from refrigerated section, kept in environmental temp 2 days prior to "must" prep.

Had first look today, day 3, and honey batch has large bubbles on surface and small bubbles all over the walls and over the honey at the bottom.
Although Dextrose batch has no bubbles on surface, and dextrose crystals on bottom.

The fermentables had been vigorously shaken into solution in the bottles at the environmental temperature of 12 degrees, and the thermostrips are still showing 12.

It's early days in a 4 week intended primary, but I'm wondering:

1) Is Primary 2 too acidic, and can I add anything? I've never used adjuncts or pH balancers.

Intending to blend these primaries and rack onto 500g (boiled, cooled) Frozen berries for a rekorderlig berry & lime type thing to age as well. 
I know it won't be sweet or bubbly.

2) Could adding the berries to Primary 2 instead of secondary be helpful to getting it going?

Cheers R


----------



## kcurnow (16/8/12)

one thing to check is the ingredients listed on the juice containers. If the Original juice co one has any preservatives (E220 etc) in it, then this will generally kill the yeast as many preservatives are anti-microbial.


----------

